

Alternative to Apple's Emoji Keyboard for iOS8 - bruinengineer
http://keymojiapp.com
Working on alternative to Apple&#x27;s Emoji Keyboard for iOS8 - let me know what I can improve upon.
======
bruinengineer
any feedback from the community on keymoji? would love to hear what it needs
improvement in.

------
bruinengineer
you can download the app free here : keymojiapp.com

